# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Yaesu 757 GX II

## Hifi

Εχω προβλημα με το μηχανημα δν βγαζη εξοδο (μονο 2-3 Watt ) ενω τα transistor εξοδου και προενισχησης ειναι καλα.
Μπορη να με βοηθησει καποιος?

----------

